# Second Cutting of Teff Hay



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Made our second cutting of teff hay on July 18. Planted on May 15 so we are getting a cutting every 30 days. Yield was 240 bales @45# off about 6.5 acres. Made in 28 hours, cut at 10 AM, baled at 2 PM the next day, tedded 3 times. Moisture ran 12-15%. Nothing like 98 degrees and a north wind to make hay in VA. Smells wonderful. The Co-op guy who took samples almost could not get the corer into the bale-it is that dense. Now to sell it. Funny thing-I have mixed grass second cutting that has CP of 10 and TDN of 55 which I can sell all day at top dollar, the teff is 18 and 64 respectively and the bales are heavier. I haven't tried to sell yet but anytime you start something new customers have questions.

I did not notice the brown stripes in the second cutting and it had filled in with an assortment of summer stuff like foxtail, wiregrass, barnyard grass and the other usual suspects. The teff was cut at about 24" height at 2-5% heading. Heading was occurring faster than with first cutting which could have been due to the heat wave we are having or less rain than with first cutting. So you guys approaching second cutting-look for heading sooner than with first.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> So you guys approaching second cutting-look for heading sooner than with first.


Thanks. I was noticing that my teff field was looking close just yesterday.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I noticed the heading out a bit sooner. I will probably cut in a week or so. That will make it less then 30 days though. Some of my Teff 1st cutting turned yellow in the bale and somewhat musty. It sure seemed dry when I baled it. 10% moisture. So second cutting when I think it is dry to bale I will control myself and I will just wait 2 more days. I might have to hook up the single rotary rake and turn it one day and then rake the windrows together the next day even.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Some of my Teff 1st cutting turned yellow in the bale and somewhat musty. It sure seemed dry when I baled it. 10% moisture. So second cutting when I think it is dry to bale I will control myself and I will just wait 2 more days. I might have to hook up the single rotary rake and turn it one day and then rake the windrows together the next day even.


Teslan- I lost all of my first cutting-same thing, looked and felt dry, moisture tested about 16% or so which usually works here just fine for good hay. But then it re-hydrated in the bale and I had to give it to friends with cattle.

I had the same mental approach for second cutting-wait til I think it is right then wait another day or so. But it was drying so well and I had 12-15% range in moisture in new bales so I went with it. Also had predicted rain moving in which did not happen. So far it is fine and everyone who comes in the barn sticks their nose it it to get the full effect of the aroma. good luck.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Teslan- I lost all of my first cutting-same thing, looked and felt dry, moisture tested about 16% or so which usually works here just fine for good hay. But then it re-hydrated in the bale and I had to give it to friends with cattle.
> 
> I had the same mental approach for second cutting-wait til I think it is right then wait another day or so. But it was drying so well and I had 12-15% range in moisture in new bales so I went with it. Also had predicted rain moving in which did not happen. So far it is fine and everyone who comes in the barn sticks their nose it it to get the full effect of the aroma. good luck.


I only have about 18 bales out of 88 that turned yellow. Well some that I sold to a guy, but the guy seemed to like it and wants more.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

hay made that is gone along with people that are satisfied=life is good for a hayman


----------

